# This Week at PJ's Square One.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Here is the list of items I have coming in this week. I'm hoping for the Blue Tiger Shrimp but I'll have to wait in see.

Altolamprologus calvus $22.88
Amano Shrimp 5/$5
Mbezi notho Killi $7.44

I'm going to bring in a few new items the week after this as well so keep your eyes open.

Brent.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

What kind of Calvus are they and what size? Black, Yellow or White Calvus?
--
Paul


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Since Brent never replies to any of my posts with regards to cichlids at his store can anyone that has visited this PJ's tell me if the Calvus are Black, White or Yellow and what size they are?
--
Thanks...Paul


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> Since Brent never replies to any of my posts with regards to cichlids at his store can anyone that has visited this PJ's tell me if the Calvus are Black, White or Yellow and what size they are?
> --
> Thanks...Paul


Sorry, I haven't gotten them in yet and haven't been able to find out what ones they are. I'll let you know when they get here.

Brent.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

pjsbrent said:


> Sorry, I haven't gotten them in yet and haven't been able to find out what ones they are. I'll let you know when they get here.
> 
> Brent.


Thank you.
--
Paul


----------



## endi (Mar 30, 2008)

excellent price for the shrimps.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

endi said:


> excellent price for the shrimps.


Why thank you. I don't do my pricing by demand, I do it by the price I pay so you can always expect the best prices in town.

Brent.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

pjsbrent said:


> Why thank you. I don't do my pricing by demand, I do it by the price I pay so you can always expect the best prices in town.
> 
> Brent.


That is very good of you, if i was in the GTA area i`ll be all over those amano


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> What kind of Calvus are they and what size? Black, Yellow or White Calvus?
> --
> Paul


They came in as Black Calvus (nice neon blue along the stripes) and they're only 3cm.

Brent.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> What kind of Calvus are they and what size? Black, Yellow or White Calvus?
> --
> Paul


Oh and I have them on for $15.88 instead of $22.88 because they sent the smaller ones and they were cheaper.


----------

